# Lichtlaerm pedals?



## Blytheryn (Apr 1, 2021)

Just stumbled across these today, but can’t find anything about them save a few videos and haven’t heard of anyone using them on any forums.

Any of you guys have any?


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 1, 2021)

No clue but they look bitchin
https://lichtlaerm-audio.com/shop


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 1, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> No clue but they look bitchin
> https://lichtlaerm-audio.com/shop



They really do. I love the look of their noise gate, and apparently it does the trick pretty well too.


----------



## yiti (Apr 1, 2021)

yes I've tried both their gate and the chorus pedal. both are excellent. great builder.


----------



## Humbuck (Apr 1, 2021)

Gotta love the 'sold out' flags everywhere...


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 1, 2021)

Humbuck said:


> Gotta love the 'sold out' flags everywhere...



Add to the fact that nobody is willing to part with their stuff at all!


----------



## Ribboz (Apr 1, 2021)

I wanted his noise gate. But it's discontinued.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 2, 2021)

They are popular in the Facebook communities it seems, pedalboards of actual doom etc.
I just got the Kassandra in I preordered end of last year - super cool effect! 
Love their aesthetic.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 2, 2021)

Winspear said:


> They are popular in the Facebook communities it seems, pedalboards of actual doom etc.
> I just got the Kassandra in I preordered end of last year - super cool effect!
> Love their aesthetic.



I’ll have to check those out!


----------



## Meeotch (Apr 2, 2021)

Just received the Key and the Gate, literally the last batch. Took 3 months from ship date to make the journey over the pond. I've only had a small amount of time with it so far but it's an impressive gate!

I'm pretty happy with my Zuul so I was hesitant to spend that kind of money sight unseen. I'd say that it is indeed a more transparent gate, and the key input feeds through so no need to split your signal like the Zuul. The built in clean boost is interesting and useful, but I was able to set it to unity gain without much trouble. It may not clamp down quite as aggro as the Zuul but this is a subtle difference TBH. Note sustain is really good. Overall it just sounds like a gate should...does the job perfectly and you forget it's there otherwise.

The owner of Lichtlaerm said he was merging with another company so hopefully this will continue in a positive direction for him!


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 2, 2021)

The Ghenna MkII is the first preamp pedal I’m having gas for in a long time. I’m always looking for something that can keep up with or dethrone my TMPro


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 2, 2021)

Meeotch said:


> Just received the Key and the Gate, literally the last batch. Took 3 months from ship date to make the journey over the pond. I've only had a small amount of time with it so far but it's an impressive gate!
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my Zuul so I was hesitant to spend that kind of money sight unseen. I'd say that it is indeed a more transparent gate, and the key input feeds through so no need to split your signal like the Zuul. The built in clean boost is interesting and useful, but I was able to set it to unity gain without much trouble. It may not clamp down quite as aggro as the Zuul but this is a subtle difference TBH. Note sustain is really good. Overall it just sounds like a gate should...does the job perfectly and you forget it's there otherwise.
> 
> The owner of Lichtlaerm said he was merging with another company so hopefully this will continue in a positive direction for him!



Oh that is good news. It’s great to see small businesses grow.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 3, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> The Ghenna MkII is the first preamp pedal I’m having gas for in a long time. I’m always looking for something that can keep up with or dethrone my TMPro


Same! Especially the newer version with low mid and high mid controls.
Domenightbearers demo vid sounds great! 
Too bad they aren't.... You know... Selling them lol


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Same! Especially the newer version with low mid and high mid controls.
> Domenightbearers demo vid sounds great!
> Too bad they aren't.... You know... Selling them lol



That, the Gehenna and the Breathe/Die are insanely high up on my list of need to get gear. Dude has amazing aesthetics too.


----------



## Gmork (Apr 3, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> That, the Gehenna and the Breathe/Die are insanely high up on my list of need to get gear. Dude has amazing aesthetics too.


Yeah for sure! They are easily some of the best lookin pedals out there imo! And they all use my absolute favorite 2 button, top mounted enclosures. I wish they were still active, i want an entire board of their pedals.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Yeah for sure! They are easily some of the best lookin pedals out there imo! And they all use my absolute favorite 2 button, top mounted enclosures. I wish they were still active, i want an entire board of their pedals.



If I find a breathe/die I’ll shell out an ungodly amount and it scares me.


----------



## potency (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a The Key and the Gate and it made me do something I thought I'd never do - sell my Decimator ProRack G. Nothing against the ISP, it's still easily among the best but in my case I found I could get the same results with the single-knob Lichtlaerm pedal that I could with the 3-knob ProRack G that occupies a full rack space.




Blytheryn said:


> Add to the fact that nobody is willing to part with their stuff at all!



And yes, it does say something that you never see them on Reverb. There are a few great boutique gates on the market and I've seen them all for sale EXCEPT for the Lichtlaerm. I ordered one right after he blew up from Louis Torres' review on YouTube. It could've been packed better but it's a tough pedal, no damage despite what the box looked like once it made the 5600 mile trek to my house.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 4, 2021)

potency said:


> I have a The Key and the Gate and it made me do something I thought I'd never do - sell my Decimator ProRack G. Nothing against the ISP, it's still easily among the best but in my case I found I could get the same results with the single-knob Lichtlaerm pedal that I could with the 3-knob ProRack G that occupies a full rack space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I for the life of me don’t understand the Louis Torres hype. The dude has that much gear but he can’t mic a cab to save his life?


----------



## lewis (Apr 4, 2021)

was going to get the Noise Gate but they have been discontinued.
Annoying when that happens.

Easily the best video on the Gate -


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 4, 2021)

lewis said:


> was going to get the Noise Gate but they have been discontinued.
> Annoying when that happens.
> 
> Easily the best video on the Gate -




It’s like everyone and their cousin in Germany has one, and like that, he got tired of making them.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 4, 2021)

I just scored The Key and Gate pedal today. I wanna see how it stacks up to the Zuul. By the looks of it, it’s does the job slightly better.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 5, 2021)

jjcor said:


> I just scored The Key and Gate pedal today. I wanna see how it stacks up to the Zuul. By the looks of it, it’s does the job slightly better.



Sweet! Did you get it used?

It’s got an internal settable boost too. So cool.


----------



## potency (Apr 5, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> I for the life of me don’t understand the Louis Torres hype. The dude has that much gear but he can’t mic a cab to save his life?



I'm not the type to buy into hype, and his reviews are maybe a bit less 'technical' in nature compared to a few of the bigger channels, but I had a hunch that this was something I might like.

In all fairness though, playing guitar and recording guitar are entirely separate things. I find Louis relatable.


----------



## Meldville (Apr 5, 2021)

We used the Amber Spyglass to get some gnarly, HM-2-esque tones when tracking the new Khemmis album, and man does that pedal rule. I wish he had anything in stock because I’d buy it all right now.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 5, 2021)

potency said:


> I'm not the type to buy into hype, and his reviews are maybe a bit less 'technical' in nature compared to a few of the bigger channels, but I had a hunch that this was something I might like.
> 
> In all fairness though, playing guitar and recording guitar are entirely separate things. I find Louis relatable.



Fair point!



Meldville said:


> We used the Amber Spyglass to get some gnarly, HM-2-esque tones when tracking the new Khemmis album, and man does that pedal rule. I wish he had anything in stock because I’d buy it all right now.



Same here, I can’t believe he’s flown under the radar for me. I’d take anything haha!


----------



## jjcor (Apr 5, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Sweet! Did you get it used?
> 
> It’s got an internal settable boost too. So cool.



Yeah I was actually reading this thread and then jumped over to rigtalk out of bordem and this guy listed his for sale just a few hours prior. I jumped on it because of the internal boost. I’m ready to try that part out for sure.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 5, 2021)

jjcor said:


> Yeah I was actually reading this thread and then jumped over to rigtalk out of bordem and this guy listed his for sale just a few hours prior. I jumped on it because of the internal boost. I’m ready to try that part out for sure.



Let me know how you like it when you get a chance to check it out!


----------



## Gmork (Apr 6, 2021)

@Blytheryn just saw this over on pedalboards of actual doom!!
Holy shnikes!
Missing the ghenna and breath/die but man just look at that!


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh WOW!!! That’s gorgeous.

The post says that they just closed down. I hope that means they will reopen in the future in some capacity. His stuff sounds absolutely incredible.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 8, 2021)

I got my Key and Gate pedal and it’s a keeper for sure. Completely transparent. The boost is pretty cool as well. But I’ve set it to even out my normal signal. The sustain rings out great as well. No cut off even with it set pretty high. But it has permanently replaced my Zuul for sure.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 9, 2021)

jjcor said:


> I got my Key and Gate pedal and it’s a keeper for sure. Completely transparent. The boost is pretty cool as well. But I’ve set it to even out my normal signal. The sustain rings out great as well. No cut off even with it set pretty high. But it has permanently replaced my Zuul for sure.



That’s sick! I’ve got the chance to get one of his Gehenna preamp/distortion pedals. Think I’ll have to jump on it ASAP.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Apr 9, 2021)

Damn I'd be all over these.... Hope the builder brings back that gate. From what I gathered, he was sick of building it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 14, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on a Gehenna MKII. Stoked.


----------



## jclogston (Apr 14, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Gehenna MKII. Stoked.



Where did you buy it? Looks like it is sold out on his website.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 14, 2021)

jclogston said:


> Where did you buy it? Looks like it is sold out on his website.



I was able to get in contact with him(Daniel) via the Heavy Metal Amps and Pedals group on Facebook. He still has some items left.


----------



## AboutBlank (Apr 14, 2021)

If someone really is on a hunt:

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-musikinstrumente/lichtlaerm/k0c74

It's similar to Reverb and the common portal for used stuff in Germany.

Seems like there's always something from Lichtlärm for sale used there.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's my updated collection. The Key and Gate came in today.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Jun 4, 2021)

Dunno if it says in the thread, but Lichtlarm has fused into KMA. I pestered Daniel/KMA on Facebook and they hinted Daniel's Lichtlarm designs will be utilised in KMA. 

I hope the Key and the Gate is re-released soon, due to being hyped but missing out on picking one up, as I'm sure plenty of others have experienced.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 4, 2021)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Dunno if it says in the thread, but Lichtlarm has fused into KMA. I pestered Daniel/KMA on Facebook and they hinted Daniel's Lichtlarm designs will be utilised in KMA.
> 
> I hope the Key and the Gate is re-released soon, due to being hyped but missing out on picking one up, as I'm sure plenty of others have experienced.



Yeah, that's public knowledge now, as per both parties' public statements. I am really glad about this. Daniel has an incredible talent for building REALLY good sounding pedals.

From what I have heard in some Facebook comments the K&G will be making a comeback, and will be further improved. I'll have to pick that up too. Daniel is a really great dude, and I'm happy to support his endeavors and business.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 4, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> Yeah, that's public knowledge now, as per both parties' public statements. I am really glad about this. Daniel has an incredible talent for building REALLY good sounding pedals.
> 
> From what I have heard in some Facebook comments the K&G will be making a comeback, and will be further improved. I'll have to pick that up too. Daniel is a really great dude, and I'm happy to support his endeavors and business.


Hows the ghenna?! I REALLY wanna try one


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 4, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Hows the ghenna?! I REALLY wanna try one



I absolutely love it. It's incredibly versatile, and works great in front of my plugins(best in front of the Cali clean channel and Gojira amp 2). It really gives you a VHT sorta feel and definitely feels like an amp. I only have one 9v power supply from my wall, but i'll daisy chain my Direwolf in front of it today and I can track some stuff for you if you'd like!

If I were you I'd try hitting him up to see if he still has any Gehenna MK II's left. It was a small batch pedal (10 in total if I remember and he told me he had a few left). 


Also holy fuck. They weren't kidding when they said the Key and Gate did wonders for DI tone. It's instantly noticeable, and I never do not want to run into my interface without it. Here's what I'm talking about (Fast forward to 3:46):

I hope that the pedals Daniel helps put out follow the Lichtlaerm aesthetic to a degree. I love the fact that my noise gate has this big old black metal gate on it. The black and silver art on all his pedals looks SO good in person.


----------



## Ribboz (Jun 4, 2021)

I hope they bring back the Key and The Gate. I would get one.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 4, 2021)

KMA and Lichtlaerm’s social media have both hinted at a new pedal next week. I think I know what it is and I know you guys will love it.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 5, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> I absolutely love it. It's incredibly versatile, and works great in front of my plugins(best in front of the Cali clean channel and Gojira amp 2). It really gives you a VHT sorta feel and definitely feels like an amp. I only have one 9v power supply from my wall, but i'll daisy chain my Direwolf in front of it today and I can track some stuff for you if you'd like!
> 
> If I were you I'd try hitting him up to see if he still has any Gehenna MK II's left. It was a small batch pedal (10 in total if I remember and he told me he had a few left).
> 
> ...



Yeah! Please do! make some clips


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 5, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Yeah! Please do! make some clips



There's a lot to work with on this pedal, so I'm starting out easy. First is My clean tone, which is NDSP's Gojira amp 1. There is no EQ or post processing of any kind on these tracks. Raw DI. Second is everything at noon, except level, for the tight setting, followed by the fat setting, and finally the modern setting. I am using my Daemoness Chronicler in C standard. It has a single SD Black Winter in the bridge.

I will say that the modern, tight and fat knobs change the pedal DRASTICALLY. Tight cuts tons of bass and gain, whereas fat is full on loose and unruly, gain everywhere. From what I can sort of suss out, the modern switch has a 5150 vibe, but there’s this unique characteristic to this whole pedal that’s just straight up amazing.

Please let me know if there’s a setting you’d like me to try.

https://soundcloud.com/chris-bollyn/gehenna-demo


----------



## Gmork (Jun 6, 2021)

Blytheryn said:


> There's a lot to work with on this pedal, so I'm starting out easy. First is My clean tone, which is NDSP's Gojira amp 1. There is no EQ or post processing of any kind on these tracks. Raw DI. Second is everything at noon, except level, for the tight setting, followed by the fat setting, and finally the modern setting. I am using my Daemoness Chronicler in C standard. It has a single SD Black Winter in the bridge.
> 
> I will say that the modern, tight and fat knobs change the pedal DRASTICALLY. Tight cuts tons of bass and gain, whereas fat is full on loose and unruly, gain everywhere. From what I can sort of suss out, the modern switch has a 5150 vibe, but there’s this unique characteristic to this whole pedal that’s just straight up amazing.
> 
> ...


Wow it sounds awesome!
Can you try it with bass cranked full, mids at noon, treble around 1 or 2 oclock? And cycle through the modern, fat etc modes?
I wanna hear how deep and chewy this thing gets!


----------



## Gmork (Jun 6, 2021)

@Blytheryn Wow it sounds awesome!
Can you try it with bass cranked full, mids at noon, treble around 1 or 2 oclock? And cycle through the modern, fat etc modes?
I wanna hear how deep and chewy this thing gets!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 6, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @Blytheryn Wow it sounds awesome!
> Can you try it with bass cranked full, mids at noon, treble around 1 or 2 oclock? And cycle through the modern, fat etc modes?
> I wanna hear how deep and chewy this thing gets!



I can absolutely do that for you. I’ll have that for you this evening!


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 6, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @Blytheryn Wow it sounds awesome!
> Can you try it with bass cranked full, mids at noon, treble around 1 or 2 oclock? And cycle through the modern, fat etc modes?
> I wanna hear how deep and chewy this thing gets!



https://soundcloud.com/chris-bollyn/gehenna-demo-2

First go around is modern, then tight, then fat. Bass dimed, hi mids at noon, treble at 1 o'clock. Level dimed, lo mids at noon, and gain at noon. Internal boost off.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 7, 2021)

That thing sounds pretty sweet


----------



## Gmork (Jun 7, 2021)

@Blytheryn JUST as i thought ! It sounds rad on fag with bass cranked lol. Its mids are so crunchy. I forgot that it has low and high mid controls, thats awesome.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 7, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @Blytheryn JUST as i thought ! It sounds rad on fag with bass cranked lol. Its mids are so crunchy. I forgot that it has low and high mid controls, thats awesome.



Yeah, the Gehenna MKII does. I think there’s 10 or so in existence.


----------



## Gmork (Jun 7, 2021)

Gmork said:


> @Blytheryn JUST as i thought ! It sounds rad on fag with bass cranked lol. Its mids are so crunchy. I forgot that it has low and high mid controls, thats awesome.


Aaaaa! I didn't mean to say that and its DEFINITELY NOT memorized on my phone as a commonly typed word. #@$&# just gotta make that clear. fat..... FAT.. is what i meant


----------



## Gmork (Jun 7, 2021)

Anywho.. im keeping an eye on the litcht/kmd instagrams and sounds like we'll find out any day now what the new mystery pedal is. I REALLY hope they carry over lichtlaerns asthetic somehow, its stupid but pedal looks really are part of the appeal. Im not buying some ferarri red pedal lol


----------



## Ribboz (Jun 7, 2021)

Gmork said:


> I REALLY hope they carry over lichtlaerns asthetic somehow, its stupid but pedal looks really are part of the appeal. Im not buying some ferarri red pedal lol


This. Looks matter big time.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 8, 2021)

KMA and Lichtlaerm both have cool art on their pedals. I think with them together we can expect a pretty good aesthetic to whatever they release.


----------



## Laerm (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey guys! Thanks for the kind words - just stumbled upon this thread here
A few insights: we’re working on a bunch of my old designs but it’s not easy to convince the guys at kma to go with my aesthetic: I’m an employee there and don’t really have a say in n that regard… unfortunately.

the company has their own corporate identity and that’s that. I’d be all in for reissuing all my designs, tho.

@Meldville: Dave told me that you used it on the new album, which makes me happy beyond measures! If you’re looking for one hit me up and I’ll search the basement and see if there’s one left for you, I’m a big fan of your music!
The Spyglass actually didn’t sell that well even though it’s one of my favorite circuits (and pretty unique as far as EQ’s go) - EQ’s just aren’t that “sexy” I guess

kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2021)

Laerm said:


> Hey guys! Thanks for the kind words - just stumbled upon this thread here
> A few insights: we’re working on a bunch of my old designs but it’s not easy to convince the guys at kma to go with my aesthetic: I’m an employee there and don’t really have a say in n that regard… unfortunately.
> 
> the company has their own corporate identity and that’s that. I’d be all in for reissuing all my designs, tho.
> ...



Thank you for stopping by, Daniel, it only makes a bigger simp out of me, tbh. I, for one, am really hoping for a chance to get a hold of a Gehenna at some point when I'm not as dead broke as I have been these last few years. If you know a place that still has some in stock, please let me know. Until then I'll be hoping for it to land in the KMA lineup.


----------



## Gmork (Dec 3, 2021)

@Laerm id love a gehenna as well if ya got a spare lying around!


----------



## Laerm (Jan 6, 2022)

@Gmork @Loomer 
Good effin' news: I'm gonna bring Lichtlaerm back some time this year! The pedals will be updated but still deliver all the same sounds - the Gehenna will be back of course as well


----------



## Gmork (Jan 6, 2022)

Laerm said:


> @Gmork @Loomer
> Good effin' news: I'm gonna bring Lichtlaerm back some time this year! The pedals will be updated but still deliver all the same sounds - the Gehenna will be back of course as well


No way!!? Awesome! 
Hope everything's ok over at kma


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 6, 2022)

Laerm said:


> @Gmork @Loomer
> Good effin' news: I'm gonna bring Lichtlaerm back some time this year! The pedals will be updated but still deliver all the same sounds - the Gehenna will be back of course as well



YES!!!! I am so stoked to hear this.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 6, 2022)

Laerm said:


> @Gmork @Loomer
> Good effin' news: I'm gonna bring Lichtlaerm back some time this year! The pedals will be updated but still deliver all the same sounds - the Gehenna will be back of course as well



and I see this just as I'm blasting the new Panopticon.. I am STOKED, my good man, STOKED!


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Jul 4, 2022)

Noticed Lichtlaerm FB is back active and there's a post from Daniel saying he is officially back. I just ordered a Key & Gate. Awesome.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 4, 2022)

Yup yup yup yup yup!! 
Im so stoked about this! His pedals genuinely seemed like a big deal! Really sounds like he knows whats up, ya know!? 

Also he just posted on his instagram that all pedals are $150£ for july! 
FM canadian$ L


----------



## Lechmere (Jul 4, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Yup yup yup yup yup!!
> Im so stoked about this! His pedals genuinely seemed like a big deal! Really sounds like he knows whats up, ya know!?
> 
> Also he just posted on his instagram that all pedals are $150£ for july!
> FM canadian$ L


You can PM him on FB for a full list of what pedals are available to preorder in the first wave.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 4, 2022)

Yup, i msg him about this on instagram. Heres the list!... 

"So here's a list with really basic descriptions of the pedals - if you're interested in one of them just ask away and I'll give you all the info you need 

- Key&Gate (Noise Gate)
- Ritual (RAT-style + Boost) -> great for Post Metal and everything that needs a big low end - our collab with Amenra
- Altar (Fuzz/Distortion + Boost) -> your best friend for everything Stoner/Doom/Sludge
- Amber Spyglass (Graphic EQ + Parametric Mids) -> my favorite of all our pedals, total swiss army knife
- Aesahaettr (Modern Metal Boost + 4-Band EQ) -> original design with way more flexibility than anything else on the market!
- Aquaria (Klon Centaur style + 4-Band EQ & 2nd Master Volume) -> great low gain drive, even better boost
- Kassandra (Phaser & Univibe) –> does every phaser sound you could imagine and then some: 8 waveforms, fx-loop, tap-tempo and and and 

That's the first round of releases so far - with 6 more pedals coming this year "


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jul 4, 2022)

Not familiar with this brand. How good is the gate pedal compared to something like the KMA pylon and the Zuul?


----------



## Gmork (Jul 4, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> Not familiar with this brand. How good is the gate pedal compared to something like the KMA pylon and the Zuul?


Funny cuz he was actually working at kma for a while!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jul 4, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Funny cuz he was actually working at kma for a while!


That's part of the reason I'm curious lol. I'm also interested in the Gehenna and how good of a boost pedal it is for ERGs compared to other TC integrated preamp based ones.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 5, 2022)

aWoodenShip said:


> That's part of the reason I'm curious lol. I'm also interested in the Gehenna and how good of a boost pedal it is for ERGs compared to other TC integrated preamp based ones.


The gehenna is a full on high gain distortion


----------



## BrotherTerrence (Jul 5, 2022)

I ordered a Key and Gate yesterday and will be ordering the Leuchtfeuer & Untiefe when they come. Have a sneaky feeling this will be booming soon when it is sold out. You only need a few of these to get an amazing tone whether you use it in front of an interface or tube amp. Very nice quality stuff here!


----------



## gunch (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Loomer (Jul 29, 2022)

Literally cannot wait to see the Gehenna return. I have money set aside so I will pull the trigger the very second it goes up


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 17, 2022)

Where do you go to order pedals from him?


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Aug 17, 2022)

TheBlackBard said:


> Where do you go to order pedals from him?











Lichtlaerm Audio - Sonic Doom Devices Handmade in Berlin


Lichtlaerm Audio provides high-quality sonic doom devices, guitar & bass effects pedals handmade in Berlin & Lichtenberg, Germany.




lichtlaermaudio.com


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 17, 2022)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Lichtlaerm Audio - Sonic Doom Devices Handmade in Berlin
> 
> 
> Lichtlaerm Audio provides high-quality sonic doom devices, guitar & bass effects pedals handmade in Berlin & Lichtenberg, Germany.
> ...




Thank you! Do you know if they take Paypal or Affirm?


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Aug 17, 2022)

TheBlackBard said:


> Thank you! Do you know if they take Paypal or Affirm?


I don't know what Affirm is, but PayPal is what I sent Daniel payment with


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 17, 2022)

I have to say the new gold on black look is just pure fucking money.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 17, 2022)

Does anyone know if the Ritual pedal has that initial volume drop that the Rat has at high gain settings? I like the sound, I just don't like that volume drop.


----------



## Guitarjon (Sep 20, 2022)

I did a little demo/review of the Aesahaettr boost pedal, what a cool pedal:


----------



## decemberance (Sep 24, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> I did a little demo/review of the Aesahaettr boost pedal, what a cool pedal:



Sounds really nice, I'm thinking about the Amber Spyglass Eq.... for the FX Loop.
It will be nasty.


----------



## Guitarjon (Sep 24, 2022)

decemberance said:


> Sounds really nice, I'm thinking about the Amber Spyglass Eq.... for the FX Loop.
> It will be nasty.



That's a great pedal actually! I'm doing a video on that hopefully next week...


----------



## decemberance (Sep 24, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> That's a great pedal actually! I'm doing a video on that hopefully next week...


Cool, I won't miss that.


----------



## Guitarjon (Oct 1, 2022)

Amber Spyglass:


----------



## PiggySmallz (Oct 5, 2022)

@Guitarjon any chance you've been able to compare the Aesahaettr to an Aquaria? 

I have a precision drive that I really don't get along with and I'm worried the Aesahaettr may be similar in a lot of ways. The Aquaria being more similar to a Klon may be better suited for me but wanted to know if you had a chance to play both.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 7, 2022)

Too many replies to read. Read a couple of pages. Is this company still around?

Is this one definitely better than the Zuul?

I want to try the gate but the whole out of stock permanently thing doesn't sit well with me so I'll probably just get the Zuul+


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 7, 2022)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Too many replies to read. Read a couple of pages. Is this company still around?
> 
> Is this one definitely better than the Zuul?
> 
> I want to try the gate but the whole out of stock permanently thing doesn't sit well with me so I'll probably just get the Zuul+


Company is up and running.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Oct 9, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> Company is up and running.



I badly want one of their Ritual pedals.


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 9, 2022)

looking forward to the next Gehenna run.


----------



## PiggySmallz (Oct 10, 2022)

I wish he would do a USA only run then. Or someone in Germany can sell me theirs


----------



## Guitarjon (Oct 21, 2022)

Here's my demo of the Aquaria pedal. This thing is amazing! Soooo versatile and much more than a Klon clone:


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Oct 22, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Here's my demo of the Aquaria pedal. This thing is amazing! Soooo versatile and much more than a Klon clone:



Out of Amber Spyglass, Aquaria and Aesahaettr if you had to pick one to boost a hot rodded Marshall (or in EQ case; sculpt tone in loop) which would it be and why?


----------



## Guitarjon (Oct 23, 2022)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> Out of Amber Spyglass, Aquaria and Aesahaettr if you had to pick one to boost a hot rodded Marshall (or in EQ case; sculpt tone in loop) which would it be and why?



Either one of them would do! It depends on what you need the pedal to do. The Aquaria is more than a clean boost so if you need extra grit and distortion that one is awesome!


----------



## NexusMT (Oct 23, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Either one of them would do! It depends on what you need the pedal to do. The Aquaria is more than a clean boost so if you need extra grit and distortion that one is awesome!



Hey Jon,

thanks for the great videos! 
Have you tried to put the Aesahaettr in front of one of your Engls ? 

Im considering getting the Aquaria or Aesahaettr to give a little extra grit to my Engl and boost my JCM 800.


----------



## Guitarjon (Oct 23, 2022)

NexusMT said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> thanks for the great videos!
> Have you tried to put the Aesahaettr in front of one of your Engls ?
> ...



Thanks! I honestly don't think my ENGLs need a boost so I never really do that. For a JCM 800 I would recommend the Aquaria for sure btw!


----------



## NexusMT (Oct 23, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Thanks! I honestly don't think my ENGLs need a boost so I never really do that. For a JCM 800 I would recommend the Aquaria for sure btw!



I was wondering the same, my guess is also that any boost in front of Engls is just overkill. I might order the Aquaria for my JCM 800. Thanks for the tip.

btw... i recently got an Engl PB2 (pulled the trigger based on your review) and what a monster of an amp, it does really everything right. Got any tips for good sounding ? 

I run mine basically with the usual Wah, Rotovibe, phase and chorus on the front and an analog delay on the Fx Loop.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Nov 21, 2022)

Black November sale on Lichtlaerm website


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Nov 21, 2022)

Guitarjon said:


> Either one of them would do! It depends on what you need the pedal to do. The Aquaria is more than a clean boost so if you need extra grit and distortion that one is awesome!


Settled on the Aquaria. Watched your vids again. Very nice. Cheers, Jon.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 21, 2022)

I was interested in The Key and The Gate but this video demonstrated a boost effect when it was turned on. Is this other people's experience? I'm looking for a gate that is as transparent as possible.


----------



## Guitarjon (Nov 22, 2022)

Check this out! New Lichtlaerm Audio pedal released today! It's called Gehenna and it absolutely SLAYS!


----------



## Meeotch (Nov 22, 2022)

Ribboz said:


> I was interested in The Key and The Gate but this video demonstrated a boost effect when it was turned on. Is this other people's experience? I'm looking for a gate that is as transparent as possible.



There is a boost circuit integrated into the pedal that is adjustable with an internal trim pot. When I owned mine, I was able to set the boost to unity gain with some tweaking and I left it there as I preferred to use my own drive pedals. I have read some complaints that the boost couldn't be completely turned off but that was NOT my experience. Great pedal, though not as adjustable as the Zuul+.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2022)

I am so goddamned stoked about the new Gehenna. Definitely picking one up!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 15, 2022)

When I saw that the Gehenna is back I just had to order one and already got it even tho Daniel said that it probably won´t arrive before Christmas...Early Christmas present for me I guess 
The pedal is an absolut delight to play and, as Jon demonstrated above, excells with downtuned guitars. It`s very tight, clear, percussive and all the controls work in a pleasent "musical" way. No matter how you dial it in, it never sounds harsh, boomy or fizzy, just different but nice altogether 
For my taste it could have a tiny bit more gain but all in all, it`s fantastic sounding product.
The build quality is amazing, too. I openend the case out of curiosity and everything is assembled with a great attention to detail (even tho most people would never even see this).


----------



## Sp0ke (Dec 21, 2022)

Gehenna vs OhMyGoat . Anyone here owns them or has any experience with both ? Was checking a video but couldnt find a comparison. Are they similar ?

I own both pedals , but i feel like OhMyGoat has a bit more gain. So i wanted to check if thats true.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 21, 2022)

Ive got both and much prefer the Gehenna, it may not have as much gain as the Goat but for me it’s a better pedal for my needs


----------



## Sp0ke (Dec 22, 2022)

Totally agree!! It's much more versatile pedal no doubt. Just wanted to ask about that gain thing , that's all. Because in many videos on youtube it sounded so much gain and fuller.


----------



## NexusMT (Dec 22, 2022)

I have my eye on the Aesahaettr, I love boost pedals and i have the feeling this is a very good one. Might pull the trigger soon.


----------



## Guitarjon (Dec 22, 2022)

NexusMT said:


> I have my eye on the Aesahaettr, I love boost pedals and i have the feeling this is a very good one. Might pull the trigger soon.



There's not much that you can't do with it! I love mine!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 27, 2022)

So, my birthday/christmas present from my wife ended up being this. I was/am/is stoked as shit, of course. It sounds amazing!


----------



## Guitarjon (Dec 27, 2022)

Loomer said:


> So, my birthday/christmas present from my wife ended up being this. I was/am/is stoked as shit, of course. It sounds amazing!
> 
> View attachment 118853




Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 28, 2022)

Only real complaint is that it's creatively stifling in a weird way... I am supposed to be working on riffs in a very Black Metal style but I can't because I 

JUST. 

CANNOT. 

STOP.

CHUGGING.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Friday at 6:02 AM)

Well...ooopsss....
A few weeks ago I did not even own one pedal and never had one before.
Now I got three and also got a Daddario XPND pedalboard, just in case I want more  
Will probably add a Walrus Audio "Slö" and maybe the Engl Cabloader so I can go straight into a PA.
Using this chain (Amber Spyglass -> Gehenna -> Key and Gate) with the Power-Amp-In option of my Catalyst 60 and it works wonderfully.


----------

